
What's your favourite number? - zoowar
http://favouritenumber.net/
======
tzs
I have them e^(pi^2/(12 log 2)). Reason: For almost all real numbers x, if you
take their continued fraction expansion and consider the the sequence of their
convergence, the n'th root of the denominator of the n'th convergent
approaches the limit I gave as my favorite number. How could such a marvelous
number not be one's favorite?

------
cleverjake
I hate to detract from the point, but flash...for that? Bit much, aye?

------
alc277
Mine is 1776. When it started becoming "favorite" number. :)

